# Dogless



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Golden girl.
Yes, too many of us know what you're feeling and going through. 
My heart goes out to you. 

If you'd like to tell us about her, share some pictures, we'd love to hear about her.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry for your loss. We would love to hear about your Golden and see pictures of your up for it. We have a very supportive Rianbow Bridge section if you are wanting post a tribute or are needing help coping with your loss, it is a blessing. Please share if you can. Hugs.:wave:


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the support, its really a rough time. I will check out the rainbow bridge section.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

skyqueen said:


> Thank you all so much for the support, its really a rough time. I will check out the rainbow bridge section.


I moved your thread into the Rainbow Bridge section. If you'd like to share pictures of your girl in this thread, please feel free to do so. 

I lost my boy almost 4 years ago, I did a tribute to him. I found it very therapeutic, it really helped me as if it was the first step in the healing process.

I have a good idea of what you're going through, I wish you didn't have to go through it. If we didn't love them so much it wouldn't hurt so much. 
I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skyqueen*

Skyqeen:

I am so very sorry. We have lost dogs to hemangiosarcoma, also.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your girl...it is so very hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Golden Girl. Our family also lost our boy at 8 years old to that nasty cancer.

Walking without them really sucks.

There is such a huge emptiness when they are no longer physically with us and my heart goes out to you as the first few weeks are so very hard to get through but you will.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. I can feel your closeness by you referring to her as a horizontal human. Such a tribute to your dog.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. We lost our Boomer last spring to hemangio--he had just turned 10.

You are among friends who know what you're going through right now. Sending you a hug.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts and leaves such an empty spot in your heart. Hugs..


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your golden to hemangio. Cancer and hemangiosarcoma in particular is cruel and takes far too many of our goldens in their prime of life. 

I completely understand how you felt taking a walk without your friend. I just took a walk this morning and these walks always bring back memories of my walks with Mikey or Harley. 

Take care, your memories will bring a lot of comfort in time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too I'm sorry to read of the loss of your Golden girl. You are correct they are part of our family. What was the name of your golden, and if you have pictures please fill free to post some of your beloved girl as we would love to see them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you all for all the kind words, shared pain is half the pain for sure and I know whoever has loved a golden and lost one understands. Love out to all!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Soooooooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## franksgoldens (Dec 10, 2014)

So Sorry


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Hemangio is soooo evil!!


----------

